# MEdge Page Sleeve



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Does anyone know if the MEdge Page sleeve for the DX fits the iPad?  A quick look at the measurements and it looks like it should.  Just wondering if anyone has tried it yet.  

The page sleeves for the DX are on sale for $17.50.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> I went ahead and ordered the DX Page Sleeve in Pink, it should be here on the 12th. I will post pics in case anyone else is interested in using it for their iPad. I really liked the older sleeves because they had a better selection of leathers and colors. Plus, it being 17.50 is just fantastic.
> 
> http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindledx-page.psp
> 
> ...


I'll be very interested to see what you think about it when you get it. I was wondering if that sleeve would work with the ipad in the apple cover.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> I got it and it is a very tight fit on the naked iPad. But I remember when I got the same sleeve for my Kindle 2, it was just as tight and loosened up nicely.
> 
> I really do not think the iPad will ever fit in the sleeve with the Apple Cover. I really wish it would because that cover is so functional....just a little ugly is all.
> 
> I will post pics later as I have loaned out my iPad to a friend to see if she really wants one prior to buying.


Thanks for letting us know. I think I may get one too.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> I got it and it is a very tight fit on the naked iPad. But I remember when I got the same sleeve for my Kindle 2, it was just as tight and loosened up nicely.
> 
> I really do not think the iPad will ever fit in the sleeve with the Apple Cover. I really wish it would because that cover is so functional....just a little ugly is all.
> 
> I will post pics later as I have loaned out my iPad to a friend to see if she really wants one prior to buying.


In about two months of use, my MEdge Page Sleeve hasn't loosened at all. I probably wouldn't count on it happening, certainly not enough to accommodate the Apple cover. There's no slip to that cover at all, and I can virtually guarantee it will get stuck in the Page Sleeve if you try. I rather stupidly tried it with the MacAlly Bookstand, and it took me over twenty minutes--plus a LOT of luck--to separate the two without destroying the Page Sleeve.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Victoria,
Did you buy the M-Edge sleeve for the Kindle Dx and use it for your iPad, or did you buy the iPad version?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Victoria,
> Did you buy the M-Edge sleeve for the Kindle Dx and use it for your iPad, or did you buy the iPad version?


iPad version. Which looks like it's both larger and smaller, LOL. It looks from the measurements above that it's an inch taller, but a quarter inch tighter depth wise?

Regardless, I love it. I don't use any other case on a regular basis--the MacAlly was dragged out for a recent trip where I needed the typing function and didn't want to carry a folding stand, but as soon as I got home it was back to the naked iPad + my WedgePad cushion, and the Page Sleeve for going outside the house. Using the iPad "naked" even made me make the same switch for the Kindle; I never use my Noreve anymore!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

[Response to a post since deleted.] No need to get defensive, I'm merely pointing out what happened in my case. I read your post perfectly. I'm glad to hear it didn't get stuck in yours, since it was an absolute nightmare to remove in mine.

The K2 page sleeve is different in that they've sized it to accommodate multiple devices, including a thicker device--the nook. I imagine as such that it has more give than either the DX sleeve or the iPad sleeve as a result. Whether that's through the leather being different or the inner materials compressing a bit or something else, I don't know. Either way, anyone who buys these--iPad OR DX version--probably shouldn't count on a whole lot of flexibility or stretching occurring until someone who has had one of those models for some time can come back and say for certain that yes, I had it happen. I'd hate to see someone using a TPU case or an iFrogz on their iPad assume that the Page Sleeve will fit over that and then have to go through the hassle of a return.

I'd love to see a picture of the pink, if you have one. That'd be my first choice of for a second one; I have the purple now.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Basically, what I am hearing from both of you is that you are both pleased with your covers and I should buy one.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleChickie said:


> You keep making false assumptions about this.


I don't think anybody is making false accusations about anything. Looks to me she's posting about her own personal experiences just as you are.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Basically, what I am hearing from both of you is that you are both pleased with your covers and I should buy one.


Yes. 

The DX version looks like a great deal for the price and the iPad version has been very nice as well. I doubt you can go wrong with either.


----------

